# Mustard Gas going for 139.00+ on Ebay



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Just thought I'd share this guy with everyone. Thought I had a chance. lol. 21 bids and counting, check him out as I can't figure a way to post the picture on here 


Young Mustard Gas Over Halfmoon Male Live Betta Fish by BlackwaterBetta


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

He's pretty, but 139.00? Wow!


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

All I can say is that he is amazing mustard gas, great bi-color however his form could be better and with a good female that could be fixed. I'm sure others will post their comments on him. He's also dragon scale. A beauty but after contacting the seller and him promising me additional photos and never sending them, I backed down. :-?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he isn't even the greatest quality, but he is pretty


----------



## Sowman (Aug 19, 2011)

That's crazy. I had one just like it but looked a lot better and I maybe paid $10 for it.


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

His coloring is almost perfect, and look that those colors! That would make an amazing line if you could tighten up the fins on him.

Not saying I would pay 140 bucks for them though ;-)


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Pretty boy! I've gotten quite a few bettas from BWBettas, all of them have been lovely, healthy and great quality!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

OMG thats funny!!!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Dang he is pretty and I am not a breeder but if I were or just buying him as a pet he would have to have more amazing colors than that before I sent that much..dang !


----------



## Ant10a (Jun 16, 2012)

He's very pretty!


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

unique thing about him is the all yellow fins, but the body is already, too short for my tastes. not worth that much money though.


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

I've been eyeing that fish for days. But the bids have gone through the roof if you ask me.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I guess someone that is financially set sees him as a good breeding opportunity!


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

I looked at some of his other sales, and someone bought 6 mystery fry from him (from a 'mixed up' tank of unsexed fish...) for $40 plus $15 shipping, so I guess folks like the fish.


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

$139 going once twice three times now we got $142.50 goin once twice and three times *SOLD!!!*

IMO s/he paid about 100 dollars more than I would pay including shipping if nessicary.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

I think I 'll stick to pet store bettas... 

That's a lot money for a betta fish.. eek!


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

i never even thought of looking on ebay for fish! just lovely!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow o.o!!


----------



## Bluberrythebetta98 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thats a nice fish, but kind of expensive.


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

Color was perfect on him, form not the greatest but you could fix that, if the person who bought him was looking to start a nice MG line, they bought a good one for it


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

The bidding war was probably just to win the fish... it gets emoitional i have done it before


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Not worth the price but a very nice betta. BlackWater is producing some very nice fish lately. However a single betta I would never pay over $40 for. 

Bettas go for a lot... I paid $70 recently for a pair of bettas (including shipping).


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> Not worth the price but a very nice betta. BlackWater is producing some very nice fish lately. However a single betta I would never pay over $40 for.
> 
> Bettas go for a lot... I paid $70 recently for a pair of bettas (including shipping).


more than $40 is to much for one fish


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Not when you're a breeder. A good fish is worth the price.


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Should I start breeding?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

If you're prepared and willing to spend... then sure.


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

How much $ is willing to spend?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Some people put upwards of $2,000 into their first spawn. However a very simple and effective set up can be made with a small room, some plastic tubs, jars, and a space heater. However, fish should always be the best you can afford.

This is the $70 pair: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=109250


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

might do it... need a female


----------

